# Cider House War (with....Cider)



## JKKne (May 2, 2006)

Northerners of the North (and those unfortuanate enough to be exiled into anywhere near Birmingham or the South) unite

We're accepting a challenge from Bristol (funny talkers) and the South West (near France or Spain....or was it Wales?....probably) to fight on their forum!

Everyone meet at 1pm, bring your own sandwiches on the coach


----------



## munkeeunit (May 2, 2006)

You'd better start posting mountains of gibberish on here then. You've only got about 7,000 posts to make on here before we can take your invasion seriously and start defending our own post total.

But if you want to invade our forum and post loads of nonsense on it that's fine by us. We've got about 1,000 posts behind wales, so could do with a clumsy backfiring inasion from the coal eaters to help us catch up.


----------



## JKKne (May 2, 2006)

munkeeunit said:
			
		

> You'd better start posting mountains of gibberish on here then. You've only got about 7,000 posts to make on here before we can take your invasion seriously and start defending our own post total.
> 
> But if you want to invade our forum and post loads of nonsense on it that's fine by us. We've got about 1,000 posts behind wales, so could do with a clumsy backfiring inasion from the coal eaters to help us catch up.



Coal eaters?!

You dirty cousin marrying scumbag!


----------



## munkeeunit (May 2, 2006)

JKKne said:
			
		

> Coal eaters?!
> 
> You dirty cousin marrying scumbag!



Do you not eat coal? come on, tell the truth


----------



## JKKne (May 2, 2006)

munkeeunit said:
			
		

> Do you not eat coal? come on, tell the truth



I'd rather eat coal than marry my cousin and sleep with my combine harvester!


----------



## munkeeunit (May 2, 2006)

So you do eat coal.  

With or without porridge, made from dust scraped from the stone doorstep that you all can't resist scrubbing relentlessy day in day out with wire brushes, rather than get proper jobs?


----------



## JKKne (May 2, 2006)

munkeeunit said:
			
		

> Yes, I love my cousin...or coisun as we call 'em here. Because we are all so far backwards and bitter we make Liverpool look attractive



Fair do's


----------



## munkeeunit (May 2, 2006)

You just used my voice to call Liverpool people ugly, but Liverpool is up north surely  

If Liverpool isn't up north, and the Northern Forum stops short at Scotland, there's not much land left for the Northern Forum to occupy.

Anyway, Liverpool women are lush, and if any of my cousins did look like a liverpudlian stunner I would be tempted.  

Especially if she liked combine harvesters.


----------

